# One Gauge RailKing Triplex



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Regarding recent postings on the Forum concerning the 'steaming whistle' on the Triplex the picture in the instruction manual shows a 'finger and thumb' pulling out the Quillible whistle from it's holding at the top of the boiler to allow in smoke fluid.
This method was not persued on final maufacture and as I understand it the recomended method is now to inject the smoke fluid directly into the unit via two small holes in the top of the unit using a medical style syringe.
Anyone trying to force out the whistle may well incurr serious damage and is not therefore to be recommended!
The smoking whistle is activated by pressing two 'soft keys' on your remote. (one for the quillible whistle and one for the smoke)
Make sure you have the latest software DCS 4.0 or download onto your 2.5 from the MTS website
The video shows my Triplex running before the whistle was activated http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MC2ySw_b4Vw


----------



## robroy (Nov 17, 2009)

Greetings from Oz. Has anyone else had trouble with MTH elec. track shoes? My Triplex shed 2 at the firsr cross-over, I found the design the problem as upward pressure caused the shoe to tilt & then lock. The shoes were removed , problem solved & no loss of power. My next loco was the rigid frame Hudson, the shoes have,not yet caused concern; possible because they are copied from LGB.? 
The acquisition of Challenger (articulated) saw the old problem return. The track is .332 is 170 metres long with minimum radius of 10 feet. I am open to sugestions, robroy


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Go to this link for tips and mods for MTH sliders and turnout related issues...............Jim


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Go here Raymann discusses that issue also!! 

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Index.htm


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yea, go to where Blueregal says. I forgot to list the link. But it is the same................Jim


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

The Steaming Whistle is now 'up and running' and can be seen working on this video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHSf7HgBInk

You will need to use the DCS systems with 4.10 software to activate.
Two new soft keys appear as soon as you have the link.
Press SPW for the Quillible whistle and then FSW to make it steam (smoke)

Good running. These are nice engines.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Southern Pacific Daylight #4449 

Here's the link if anybody needs it!! The Regal


----------

